# Miami Dade, FL - #A1122861, M 4yr old, B&T



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

This DOG - ID#A1122861



I am a male, black and tan German Shepherd Dog.

The shelter thinks I am about 4 years old.

I have been at the shelter since Jan 04, 2009.

This information is 1 hour old. 
Back For more information about this animal, call:
Miami-Dade Animal Services at (305) 884-1101
Ask for information about animal ID number A1122861


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Miami Dade, Fl 4yr old M B&T*

It must have rained GSDs in Miami over the weekend. There are so many.


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Miami Dade, Fl 4yr old M B&T*

He looks traumatized.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Miami Dade, Fl 4yr old M B&T*

The problem I always have down here....we can't seem to find reliable evaluators in the Miami area who are willing to go to the shelter. My rescue friend in Naples has an employee at the shelter who helps us out when she can....but she's always swamped. 

It's difficult getting these dogs pulled when we don't have a good evaluation.

ZAZA got lucky....hopefully she'll be pulled on Thursday.


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Miami Dade, Fl 4yr old M B&T*

I have a contact if you need help. I have not had that much experience with her but so far is okay.
Anyone on this board near there can train for their approval and I have a possible plan to have that work better than it has. 
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Miami Dade, Fl 4yr old M B&T*

ANYONE who can go evaluate these GSDs.....will be a big help.
There are so many that come through Miami.....some one could go once a week...on a regular basis!

There aren't many rescues in S Florida that take the large breeds and only two GSD rescues that I know of. 

If anyone goes and has info on these dogs....PM or email me and I will post the info and forward it to the rescues I know here. (I'm only in Fla Dec to April)


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Miami Dade, Fl 4yr old M B&T*

bump


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Miami Dade, Fl 4yr old M B&T*

Zaza has been pulled by Heidi's Legacy!
Email from Lenore says she is now Emma Rose and is in her foster home. Foster mom may become her new permanent mom!










UPDATE FROM FOSTER MOM:
I just tucked Emma Rose thats her name in bed for the night,she is so skinny, they said she wieghs 50 if she weighs 35 I'd be surprised, she loves going out for walks we went 2x tonight, althogh she did'nt eat much due to her surgery, I cleaned the op scar with peroxide then put neosporin on it, She is very intelligent ,I just assured her talked to her alot and kept repating Emma and now she already knows her name.

last night 1st night she was excellent not a peep , crate was clean this am took her out and she pee and poop right away, incision looks good I'll keep cleaning it and putting on the Neosporin, she has alot more energy today we already went for 5 walks, another thing she is playing my husband like a fiddle, putting head on lap and the 1 paw up like love love me , its a shepard thing


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Miami Dade, Fl 4yr old M B&T*

Posted on wrong thread....oops

Please see Zaza
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=928692&Main=72829#Post928692


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Miami Dade, Fl 4yr old M B&T*

From my shelter contact:


No Name has a very good temperament....has some eye discharge...is still on the adoption floor.


----------

